# Garnet Super Pro 200. Newmarket



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

What a ugly covering and covering job......


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Should be able to get it at a good price because of that.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Latole said:


> What a ugly covering and covering job......


Funny, how much people are different - I actually really liked the covering


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Looks like his mother covered it along with his school books !


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

That’s about as 1970s as you can get.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Sounds too plaid for me...


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Picking up a Scottish vibe off it.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

A "step" above or a "step" below standard aesthetics?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Paul Running said:


> Picking up a Scottish vibe off it.


Good for Celtic rock!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

bigboki said:


> Funny, how much people are different - I actually really liked the covering


Done right, it could look cool. But that’s a hack job.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

A touch plaid of my liking, but some 'Womble of Wimbledon Common' picked it up at a "no reasonable offer refused".....


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

What do these amps resemble? Id go pick it up if they're among the better sounding garnets


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh hot damn: the final piece of the puzzle for that Bay City Rollers tribute band!


----------

